# "Legion der Helden" von Nozdormu sucht Zuwachs



## RufusNasedo (13. Dezember 2012)

Wir, die Gilde "Legion der Helden" vom Server Nozdormu, suchen Spieler aller Art. 
Früher eine sehr belebte und aktive Gilde ist es bei uns durch Aufhörer und stärker werdende private Verpflichtungen bei einigen, ruhiger geworden. Um wieder mehr Leben ins tägliche Gildengeschehen zu bringen suchen wir neue Mitstreiter. Bei uns ist jeder willkommen, egal mit welchem Level. Für eigentlich alles findet sich bei uns mind. 1 Gleichgesinnter und daher wollen wir die Zahl aktiver Member in jedem Bereich wieder erhöhen um Zeiten wo tote Hose online herrscht wieder zu verringern. Daher suchen wir vor allem Member die sich aktiv einbringen und nicht nur für Raids oder Dailies onkommen. Es sind sowohl Mains als auch Twinks willkommen, gern auch mehrere Chars.

Die Legion gibt es seit Mitte 2008 und noch heute sind ein paar Spieler aus dieser Gründungszeit aktiv, einige andere davon spielen mittlerweile anderes, sind aber immernoch Teil der Legion und regelmäßig im TS, so dass wir auch neben WoW gemeinsam zocken und quatschen, z. B. LoL, FIFA, Battlefield3, Siedler Online, Diablo 3 und noch einiges mehr. Der Umgang ist sehr locker und persönlich. Wir kennen uns alle beim Namen oder sogar direkt persönlich und es wird auch gern ein wenig gefrotzelt miteinander.
Unser Alter liegt zwischen 20 und 30 mit jeweils 1-2 Ausreißern nach oben und unten.
Derzeit stellen wir selbst leider keinen aktuellen Raid mehr aus Spielermangel, aber ein paar von uns raiden sozusagen auswärts wo man vllt unterkommen kann und LFR, Heroics, alte Raids, Dailies, Leveln oder Funaktionen machen wir grundsätzlich in Gruppen und wenn es nur gemeinsames Quatschen dabei im Gildenchat oder auf unserem eigenen TS3-Server ist.

Wenn du interessiert bist und eine lockere Art hast dann melde dich hier oder ingame bei einem meinem Char Rufur.


----------



## RufusNasedo (23. Dezember 2012)

/Push


----------



## RufusNasedo (27. März 2013)

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche und würden uns über jedweden Zuwachs freuen.


----------

